# Sargent 11-25-17



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We had a great day Saturday. We didn't catch as many fish as we did Thursday, but the great company more than made up for it. To top it off, a young lady got to catch her first bull red, and a young man got to catch his new PB red at 42". We were fishing in the second gut with crab and cut mullet. The mullet are all but gone in the surf, but I caught a few in the creek. It's about time to switch over to all crab.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

...


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Great report as always, you starting a charter service? Will guide for beer?

North wind looks like. Better bring my muck boots new years


----------



## TPOTTS (Aug 17, 2017)

Killer report Sharkchum, solid reds.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

What size lens did u use for the moon pic?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> What size lens did u use for the moon pic?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


The one in the camera. I have a Canon SX50HS, it don't have interchangeable lens's. Just point and shoot. Does everything from macro to 200x zoom. The moon pics are at 100x zoom, if I go to 200x you can only see a small part of the moon.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice. You're really stepping up the cigar game too.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> The one in the camera. I have a Canon SX50HS, it don't have interchangeable lens's. Just point and shoot. Does everything from macro to 200x zoom. The moon pics are at 100x zoom, if I go to 200x you can only see a small part of the moon.


If u go 200x you can probably find the alleged us flag

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Well done!

I'm looking to go tomorrow.

Should I bother bringing a big rod for sharks...or do you think they've all moved out? I went down on Thanksgiving for an overnight camp with my family, only put one bait out. I landed one red and didn't fish any more.

I've got a few friends who have never caught a big bull red. I'm hoping to get them on one or two tomorrow.

Also, looks like you're fishing closer to the cut. Any advice on which way to go? Last week I went down towards cedars just to get away from the crowd a bit. Have you been having more luck down by the cut?

If you see a big white/gold excursion tomorrow, that's me. I may or may not have a yellow kayak on top...haven't decided.

Thanks
SQ


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ShawnQ said:


> Well done!
> 
> I'm looking to go tomorrow.
> 
> ...


There may still be some bull shark hanging around, the water hasn't got cold yet. I've been fishing down the west end the last 2 weekend's, but before that I was fishing on the east end by cedar lakes. Both ends have been producing fish.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> There may still be some bull shark hanging around, the water hasn't got cold yet. I've been fishing down the west end the last 2 weekend's, but before that I was fishing on the east end by cedar lakes. Both ends have been producing fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Good deal and thanks for the info. Will you be out tomorrow?

Any idea if the bait camps are open weekdays in the fall/winter, and if they carry mullet or crab?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ShawnQ said:


> Good deal and thanks for the info. Will you be out tomorrow?
> 
> Any idea if the bait camps are open weekdays in the fall/winter, and if they carry mullet or crab?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


None of the bait camps in Sargent have any bait in the winter and mullet are non-existent in the surf, so you better bring some bait with you. I have to work tomorrow so I won't be here, but we did fish the ICW for a few minutes after dark and caught some trout and reds, so you should catch fish tomorrow.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> None of the bait camps in Sargent have any bait in the winter and mullet are non-existent in the surf, so you better bring some bait with you. I have to work tomorrow so I won't be here, but we did fish the ICW for a few minutes after dark and caught some trout and reds, so you should catch fish tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started off east a few miles from the blacktop, about 8am, smooth surf with a shore break and occasional 1st bar break. Castnetted a few shrimp, but no mullet. Wind gradually shifted more east which chopped everything up but still calm. Green water slowly moved in to about 400yds.

Caught whiting non-stop on shrimp and fish bites. Caught a sandtrout, caught it in half and sent it out.

Frozen mullet yielded nothing.

Sandtrout got picked up hard, zzzzzziiiing POP! ****...seemed awfully fast for a bull red but we'll never know.

Had another chunk of sandtrout picked up but missed the hook. Nothing else til noon.

At noon, packed up and went west, found some shell/clay about 1/4 mile from the pass and setup. Had crab, frozen mullet, sand trout, and whiting out.

Got a 4' sandbar shark on a sandtrout chunk
Got a big 3' Ray on whiting (as usual for me).
Nothing on crab and frozen mullet.

Started to notice some bait swirls right up on the clay in the wash, finally cast netted a few 6-8" mullet around 4pm, and several small pompano about 2-3". Halved the mullet, cast them over 1st bar, and started landing bull reds.

Mullet were thick enough right before dark to get 1-2 per cast of the net, but several were too big. Also netted a black drum about 16" right up on the beach.

Overall, not my most productive day but got my friends on a few of their first bull reds...which was what I went for.

Never paddled a bait out, although I bet there are a few bigger bulls and/or sandbars lurking.

















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ShawnQ said:


> I started off east a few miles from the blacktop, about 8am, smooth surf with a shore break and occasional 1st bar break. Castnetted a few shrimp, but no mullet. Wind gradually shifted more east which chopped everything up but still calm. Green water slowly moved in to about 400yds.
> 
> Caught whiting non-stop on shrimp and fish bites. Caught a sandtrout, caught it in half and sent it out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good trip to me, especially this close to the full moon. If you would have yaked a bait out past the 3rd bar I'm sure you would have got a nice shark. I passed ya'll on 2004 yesterday morning, looked like you were loaded for bear.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> Sounds like a good trip to me, especially this close to the full moon. If you would have yaked a bait out past the 3rd bar I'm sure you would have got a nice shark. I passed ya'll on 2004 yesterday morning, looked like you were loaded for bear.


I take more than I need just in case!

Wasn't sure if I'd be running baits or not, so I packed heavy.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

